# Major Mounting Job !!!! White Rhino Lifesize Mount



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

Freeking AWESOME!


----------



## Siberian (Jul 13, 2004)

Must be nice. great job


----------



## spits30 (Mar 11, 2011)

pro for sure,awsome job


----------



## bdr7484 (Sep 3, 2009)

That's awesome! How much does that mount weigh?


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

bdr7484 said:


> That's awesome! How much does that mount weigh?


I would say once everything was done , it weighed around 600-700 lbs.
It seemed like it weighed 1700 lbs when we had to carry it around the clients house 250 ft. to his trophy room !!!!


----------



## Bull Run (Mar 30, 2009)

That's a LOT of taxidermy, congrats on a great job!


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

That is insane! Awesome job!


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

that is amazing.........I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank You for sharing that, Awesome work!


----------



## Green Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

Great JOB!!


----------



## NolesFan (Mar 6, 2011)

Outstanding! I bet that cost $100 or so with delivery! 

Top notch work!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Awesome job.Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

very cool!!! Nice job!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

realy neat


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

Freakin awesome!!!!


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks everybody,
Here are some more of that clients mounts that I hauled to Florida.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! that warthog is awesome!


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

WOW! that sure is nice work.....you never know how big a rhino is till you see one next to a man.......real good work.....


----------



## pollockalope (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome!!! Thanks for the pics! My two young sons now have a better understanding of how Taxidermy works! I thought you couldn't hunt Rhino anymore. Just dart em for 50K.


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow awesome work!


----------

